# Brenner brennt nicht :(



## Peavey (24. Juli 2003)

Brauche dringend Hilfe!!!!!
Hab mir schon 3 Brenner zugelegt. Zwar keine Markenbrenner, aber das Problem ist, dass ich nichtmal mit einem brennen kann. Nichtmal eine Audio-CD fürs Auto kann ich mir brennen.
Nach dem Brennstart, hängt er sich auf und reagiert nicht mehr 
Also ich weiss überhaupt nicht mehr, was ich machen könnte.

Hab mir mal n 4xBrenner vom Kollegen geliehen und mit dem konnte ich brennen. Aber sobald der Neue drin ist, geht nichts mehr. Die mitgelieferte Software hab ich immer neuinstalliert.

Wenn jemand einen guten Tip hat, dann bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung.
Vielen Dank

greetz Peavey


----------



## Erpel (24. Juli 2003)

Ich forder dann für alle mal weitere Infos an.
Die daten deines Systems bitte.[Mainboard, Sonstige Geräte speziell Laufwerke]
Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du?
Auch auf den Brennern müsste irgendwas draufstehn auch wenns keine Markengeräte sind. Notfalls den Laden wo du sie Gekauft hast.
Welches Brennprogramm hast du ausprobiert.

greetz


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (24. Juli 2003)

Möglicherweise beide Brenner als Master gejumpert?


----------



## Peavey (25. Juli 2003)

Ist schon gut. Vielen Danke für die Antwort.

Ich habe die neue Firmware runtergeladen und jetzt geht alles.

greetz Peavey


----------

